# 1337!



## redsox83381

Yay tripleplay


----------



## stanrc

haha nice paint action there


----------



## this n00b again

lol what is more 1337 is that he lives in Georgia Tech Dorms, and i never noticed it until now.

in which dorm do you live? i'll be back on campus during fall.


----------



## PaRaDoX

you can crop and cut buddy :V


----------



## Chris_483

Err learn how to crop please


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX* 
you can crop and cut buddy :V

What I did took enough effort









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris_483* 
Err learn how to crop please









When you get laid


----------



## ae804

I can't see it... Darn work!


----------



## redsox83381

Poll added for no reason


----------



## TriplePlay

rofl, Hooray.

@ this n00b again:
I live in Perry Hall currently, but I will be in Glenn Hall in the fall. Right next to the football field, baby! (That's good, although not the best for my studies I suppose, seeing as how friday through sunday will always be crazy!)

What about you? What hall are you in?

(btw I'm not 1337 any more







. I'm 1337+1! That's 1 better than 1337! Booyah.)


----------



## this n00b again

right now im working in florida but i'll be back during fall.

i'll be in 8th st apartments.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
right now im working in florida but i'll be back during fall.

i'll be in 8th st apartments.

Cool, I live by the 5th street apartments.

BTW, I noticed you're electrical engineer! I just changed my major to that last week!








How do you like it?


----------



## foslock

Hahah once TP posted in this thread, he wouldn't be 1337 anymore.


----------



## dskina

Grats!


----------



## Flower

The CS score is more appealing, I could never get it lol.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
The CS score is more appealing, I could never get it lol.

You suck. How dare you vote against my 1337-ness.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foslock* 
Hahah once TP posted in this thread, he wouldn't be 1337 anymore.











LOL: Morning Northwood. Hahaha.

</random>


----------



## Flower

yeah maybe, I don't even know what 1337 is.


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
yeah maybe, I don't even know what 1337 is.































































































http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=1337


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Maybe you should add another option:

Delete this thread.


----------

